# Holiday Scams



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You have to learn to accept some things in life without complaint,……


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

And Im sure the company wont take them back!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's Funny! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Very appropriate for me.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Uh, excuse me armyadarkness. What was the name of that jeweler? I hope they have something in my....I mean her size! Do you think I can get delivery before Christmas?


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

They got me too! What am I going to do with a sniper quadrajet?


----------

